# Shooting my Nano at 100 yards and more!



## Wildbill45 (Jan 9, 2012)

I finally got the Nano in my hands on Thursday, and on Saturday I put it through the Gauntlet, Wildbill style! I took it to the edge of its performance envelope at 100 yards, then back up close for high-speed-from-the-pocket shooting. This chique example of gun design is as efficient as modernism in firearms can get, and it actually works!

The unencumbered flat, and without external control design permits super fast draw from pockets, which this gun was designed for &#8230; Hence the title, 'Pocket Pistol!" Some say it is ugly, nay; it is handsomely deadly to the other guy! I took my Nano beyond those expectations of an ugly and close range weapon, shooting at ranges some with custom guns dare not take on! Do not underestimate my new little friend, Nano; she is bigger than she looks!

I made TWO PARTS; one is shot outdoors at long range, 50 & 100 yards, and on plates, the other is indoors &#8230; fast and deadly shooting out of the pocket!

These videos will show you things you may never have considered possible about the Nano before, and also show you how sweet she performs under stress!

Me and my Nano!!!

Beretta Nano running the Gauntlet @100 Yards, STEET COP, STRAIGHT TALK - YouTube

Beretta Nano running the Guantlet Part Two, STREET COP, STRAIGHT TALK - YouTube


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sure that the Nano is (or will become) an excellent little gun, and I'm glad that you are enjoying yours. To me, though, they just don't _look _like a Beretta.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad to hear your new Beretta came through the gauntlet ok. Hope you have continued "happy" shooting sessions with it!:smt033


----------



## Wildbill45 (Jan 9, 2012)

It looks weird until you shoot it, then the little Nano becomes a Princess!:smt1099

My LC9 does not shoot like it, or have the proper sights to do so, but the LC9 is a shooter, considering it and the Nano are so compact. The fit and finish on the Nano is superb considering the price point, and very effective by design. But beauty is a personal thing. Just considering beauty and not fit and finish the LC9 looks better, but, and there always is a but in 
life, beauty is from the soul, and my little Nano is all soul, and shoots as such!!!:smt1099


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Pretty darn impressive, and very impressive shooting.


----------



## Wildbill45 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. The Nano is an easy to shoot for a pocket pistol. The sights are nice, and the trigger is smooth, although a long pull... Try one.


----------



## Wildbill45 (Jan 9, 2012)

> To me, though, they just don't look like a Beretta.


It is like a Cavalier doesn't look a corvette, whilst both are still a GM!!!:smt082


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Very interesting little pocket gun. I have been looking for a smaller frame for my wife (was considering an LC9) and this one might end up being the right fit. Good review and good shooting


----------



## Wildbill45 (Jan 9, 2012)

> I have been looking for a smaller frame for my wife (was considering an LC9) and this one might end up being the right fit.


Remember, small guns are expert's guns! The smaller the gun, the less the sight radius, and more recoil! They are nice for concealment, but let her shoot one something first. I have both, LC9 and Nano...


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Wildbill45 said:


> Remember, small guns are expert's guns! The smaller the gun, the less the sight radius, and more recoil! They are nice for concealment, but let her shoot one something first. I have both, LC9 and Nano...


She has handled and shot the lc9, but just didn't seem "sold" on it...I need to find somewhere where we can sling some lead through one of these without buying it


----------



## Wildbill45 (Jan 9, 2012)

That would be a good idea, but since they are so new it may be hard a task to accomplish ... unless you find someone near you that has one. If you are a member of a sportsman club, that may be the way!


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

Did you have to clean the shipping grease from it before you shot it?Or just load it and go?The guy at Cabela's said just start shooting to break it in.Couldn't find anything in the manual saying to clean it first.Thanks


----------

